# 5 members trial new ipad app for aquarium related?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all, i just got a email from a company who developed a online magazine for the apple ipad. If anyone is interested in trying it out and then giving me feedback please let me know by replying to this post. The first 5 will get the promotional code sent via pm from me. Please only reply if you have a big interest and will actually give me feedback.



> Hello,
> 
> We have just released the first of our magazines as a fully interactive iPad app.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes plz 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd love to give it a try if you need anyone else!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Count me in


----------

